

France isn't a "true democracy" - GotAnyMegadeth
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-27310566

======
chestnut-tree
One always has to take these surveys with a pinch of salt. What is presented
as a series of scores and statistics on paper can feel far from the reality of
people's experience living in these countries. But equally, these surveys can
also challenge our undertsanding of topics and at least make us think a little
deeper about our beliefs.

Anyway, for those who don't want to download the Economist report, here is the
list of countries ranked as "full democracies" by the Economist Intelligence
Unit:

    
    
      1    Norway
      2    Sweden
      3    Iceland
      4    Denmark
      5    New Zealand
      6    Australia
      7    Switzerland
      8    Canada
      9    Finland
      10   Luxembourg
      11   Netherlands
      12   Ireland 
      13   Austria 
      14   United Kingdom
      15   Germany
      16   Malta 
      =17  Uruguay 
      =17  Mauritius
      19   USA
      20   Japan
      =21  Czech Republic
      =21  South Korea
      23   Belgium
      24   Spain

